# Realtek alc883 Vista Problem



## alpermam (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello,

I recently bought a new computer that has a Asus PK5-Se mobo with integrated ALC 883 audio codec. However I have a strange audio problem under Vista. There is a continuous beeping sound from the speakers (tested the speakers with other devices, working fine) as soon as the o/s boots:upset:. In other words when the alc883 driver is actived the beeping sound begins and it gets louder if I turn the volume up. Tried Whql drivers and the some realtek drivers, they are all the same, just the level of the sound changes. Any ideas? Ideas appreciated, thanks...


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy alpermam and welcome to the forums

Have you tried just turning off all Vista sounds? seeing if that works?

You would find that in the control panel under sounds


----------



## alpermam (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. Tried what you said with all the sounds the beeping sound disappeared. I think you recommended me to do it cos vista has its own sound manager no matter what your sound card is, right? Could it be a problem related with the mobo?


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

No the motherboard has its own speaker.. If there is a problem with the mobo you would hear a beep coming from inside the case...

And yes vista has its own sound..

SO the beeping stopped?


----------



## alpermam (Nov 16, 2007)

I see what you mean the beeping sound comes from the speakers not from inside the case and the case does not have a speaker either. When I turn the sound down completely all the sounds are gone. I hear nothing. But when I turn it up a little bit I can hear mp3s and whatnot but with that creepy beeping sound. I think it is a driver related issue since it happens when the driver is actived but could not fix it with driver upgrades. Sorry for my freakish english btw


----------

